# I'm grateful and thankful for (add your list)



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

My good looks
My good health
Intelligence
Alive parents and sister
Home
Good and healthy food
My income
A CHANCE to beat SA
A few friends and buddies
Determination to never give up
Please add yours.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My black drawing pad and implements and for the person who suggested getting them.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

my health
my intelligence
my family and friends
having a roof over my head and food on the table
the opportunity to attend a university
the fact that i'm not socially oppressed
my art


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

my health
a place to live
my siblings
online friends
my cat
my car, which keeps on running


----------



## LearningToFly (Jun 7, 2010)

My family
My friends (I do have a few)
Health
My dog
My guitar
My religion


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

an understanding family, my sister especially
Music, my drums...playing them is like meditating 
my dog
the beautiful place I live
my camera
this forum
my social anxiety (because of it I have been through so much...since I want to become a psychologist, I feel like dealing with this will allow me to understand future clients. I have had to learn how to cope, and I know that I will truly be able to understand when people tell me about anxiety. I have also had to learn how to be resilient, and constantly pick myself up after a fall. I want to believe I have become a better person for facing it)

running (because it keeps me feeling positive and like I can face my problems...so I guess that includes my health)
My ability to change, adapt, cope
My weirdness
Being curious
Education (still in college!)
Being spacey (people call it a problem, but I just think it helps me enjoy beauty in nature, and helps me when I paint!)
Medication (what would I have done 100 years ago?) and a psychologist
My computer, keeps me connected 
Sunscreen!!!
Surfing...my surfboard ( I think I'm in love)
Root beer floats while reading Calvin and Hobbes (told you I'm weird)
ok...I'll stop, but this is helpful, I'm definitely in a good mood now! :yes


----------



## tomlucas (Jul 18, 2010)

for finding this site!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

air conditioning
my computer/Internet connection
the sun is shining
finally have a tomato growing on the vine!!!


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am thankful for my 2 hands that allow me to play guitar


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

my dad made it back safely
got a call from a principal
have been feeling a little better lately
the vet was pleased with how my cat is doing
have a full stomach
soft bed to sleep in
tomorrow is a brand new day


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Getting to know her better
My second chance at education
My parents who care about me greatly
My sister who's my greatest friend ever
Having had 10 great years with my dog Hannah RIP


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good to see you're doing better, Power2theweak. 

* As short-sighted as they are, my family.
* My car
* My job.
* My health, even though it's not the greatest.
* My faith
* My pet cockatiel "Mr. Bird E. Bird."


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Good to see you're doing better, Power2theweak.


Thanks, Neptunus! :squeeze



Neptunus said:


> * My pet cockatiel "Mr. Bird E. Bird."


 Cute name!!!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

a cat who greets me
the rain
the power didn't go out during the storm


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

my family
Cellex-C for wrinkles
my ipod
Mad Men is back!
I live in the best country in the world


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

power2theweak said:


> Cute name!!!


Thanks! 

Work picking up.
Air conditioning. 
Mr. Bird E. Bird being so cheerful this morning. So cute!
Having some breathing space.
The fact that my dad actually ate the healthy salad I made for him last night. (He's a meat and potatoes man.)


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

My pets 

My home

My family

My friend 

this site and the fact that this is my 100 post yeah


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

cognitive therapy
food
sleep
this site (ie the people here)


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Friends who show me my flaws so I can fix them. I think that is pretty hard to do, but sometimes it's the best thing somebody can do for you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Boyfriend
Family
Determination
Music
Food
Sleep
Being in the right place at the right time
Witnessing my anxiety being crushed just a little
Food

I know I said it twice. It's staying there twice...*munches on carrot sticks*

Edit: medication


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

- Music, I couldn't live without it
- My mom, who will always support me in any way she can
- My few friends who miraculously haven't completely given up on me even though I am the strange, different, avoidant person I am
- My country and living conditions - things could be much worse
- My disposition that will never allow this life to completely break me no matter how bad things get


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

- my boyfriend
- the chance to practice yoga for free
- my friends
- my family
- my job
- the country I live in
- my home
- the beautiful night sky
- everything


----------



## whatitbee (May 4, 2010)

My health
My family
My heart (I have a good caring nature I love to help people)


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

- My family
- My coaches (aka my second parents ;op)
- My friends
- My health
- My brains and ability
- My ability to recognize that I have problems and need to WORK to fix them
- My life, which is pretty damn good sometimes!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My family and my awesome music collection.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

My musical creativity
My dad, who encourages me to make music
My sister, who is so damn cute
A second chance
My sense of fashion


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm grateful for:
The extra money I've come into recently.
Prayers being answered.
The drop in humidity and lower temps.
The free Chinese food.
My health.
My family. 
My pets.
SAS.


----------



## tt2 (Jul 10, 2010)

My daughter
My husband
My health
My YOGA class
Having an education & career
Being strong enough to overcome a difficult past
Books to read


----------



## Hani (Jul 30, 2010)

Dreams, because without them I just couldn't be here.
Vinnie, for the nearly 19 years I knew unconditional love and friendship. RIP, sweet boy.
Books, for the escape into a life without this misery, even only temporarily.
The sea, for its beauty and power. I've always been able to see a future when I'm looking out at the sea. Maybe because I'm forced to imagine what's beyond that horizon.
A and E, because their love is the fuel that keeps me going. If not for them, agoraphobia would seize control over my life again, and I'd never leave the confines of my house.
P for putting up with me, even at the expense of his own happiness. 
Sleep, for giving me respite from this agony.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

- my family especially my mum
- my health
- having a home and food on the table
- music. can't live without it.
- living in a great country


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

not having to say 'i have no one to talk to.' any more.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bacon flavoured Wheelies
Seamus the Leprechaun
Toilet-Doors (possibly the most vital invention of all time)
Guinness
An alternative to Speedos (Good Lord, Speedos are the biggest eye-sore on earth)
Mammy-Dub and Daddy-Dub (the designers and makers of Baby-Dub)
Captain Birds-Eye 
The Fraggles
The Metric System
The Smurfs
Resonance (the member off this site)
'Bounce' Fabric Softener (You really can feel four kinds of freshness)


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

The sunshine
My country and province
My family
My friends
Music
Motorsports
Being employed
Being alive


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Bacon flavoured Wheelies
> Seamus the Leprechaun
> Toilet-Doors (possibly the most vital invention of all time)
> Guinness
> ...


D'awwww :heart


----------



## Prodrive (Aug 5, 2010)

Family
Friends
Health
My vast improvement over sa (but still a way to come it seems)
Passion for my career
Motor racing 
Opportunities I have had professionally
Traveling


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

My ability to keep pushing forward no matter what.
My family.
Being tough due to the way I grew up, but still able to have feelings.
All the life lessons that I've learned first hand.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Internet
My boyfriend
My family
That I have a roof over my head
I don't have a serious life threatening illness
Water, electricity etc
Music
God
Candy
Food
This site
The few friends I do have


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

-Ma familia (namely my sister & nieces)
-Music & my guitars
-Klonopin


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

-family
-good friends
-nice people
-my health
-modern medicine and its continual progress
-animals (they just make me happy)
-semi-freedom
-roof over my head
-natural wonders (big and small)
-food and clean water
-arts and sciences
-feelings of happiness (and the ability to have emotions)


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

- my seemingly good health
- i'm not homeless
- i have food to eat


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

The man in the parking lot that was understanding when I was in a bad mood
The kid at the cash register that was friendly when I was in a bad mood

That's about all for now. I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My laptop.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

For people which do incredible thing for nothing more then because then can. 
For people which show incredible strength through adversity. 
For people who find positivity when there is nothing to be positive about.
For people who inspire me.


----------



## Favturquoise (Sep 19, 2010)

My kiddies, my hubby, my 2010 VW and my iPad!


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am thankful for the resources and the freedom to overcome SA-Disorder.

I am thankful for my Mother who has been my support since I began my journey to overcoming SA.

I am thankful for the youth I have that isn't all gone yet.

I am thankful for VIDEO GAMES, FOOTBALL, and brothers who I know accept me without judgment.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

To my dad who picked up todays mail package and all


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

My parents and brother
That I am fortunate to have good living conditions
Food
My Laptop
My pets
My singing voice
My talent to play two different instruments


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Double X chromosomes

Hurricane season

Endorphines

My place in the world

Offshore breezes and onshore swells

Chicken Dopiaza

The good vibe you get when you're around the people you love


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

the few friends I've made while I've been here


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

My friends here at SAS.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

My family
My best friend Meghan
My other friends 
Good movies
My father's record player
The library that is my bedroom
Spirituality
Risperdal
Creative impulses


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Having a rare human moment; must get this down:

For my friends, both online and off, who have respectively been there for me, given me space, and supported me with tasks.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

my family 
my best friend frank
my really good friend ben
my job and co-workers
my apartment
my new license
my car
my intelligence
my talents
my (sometimes too) kind heart
my good looks
my increasing confidence
my good health (minus the epilepsy)
my strength and resolve to overcome my anxiety


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

For those unselfish people who can help others while expecting nothing in 
For those who provide us with motivation to better ourselves
For all of my talents and good characteristics 
For those who don't give up on me


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

- Relatively good health
- Relatively good looks
- Sort of understanding family
- Free roof, food, electricity and internet thanks to the above
- Not being autistic (a strange one, but as somebody who was mislabelled with it, I can tell you that the label alone is enough to ruin your life, people treating you like you're made of glass)
- Having some level of talent
- Not being completely friendless


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

My good health
My family
who I am as a person


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

God for rescuing me in my biggest time of need
For the ability to help others the way I have been helped.


----------



## Connor391 (Oct 5, 2010)

My Health
My family
My Car
Music


----------

